# shelf life of GHRP-2 and CJC1295



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok I forgot to stick my peps in the fridge after expirementing and was wondering how many days they can be left out after reconstituting them.  They have been out for four days max.  I ran an expirement and then took off for three days.  

Any help or links would be appreciated.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 12, 2013)

cmon some one here has to know if four days out of the fridge reconstituted is to much time?


----------



## blergs. (Feb 12, 2013)

no one can tell you an exact time, just that its been degrading quicker while out... just put them in fridge asap and dont forget next time.

I always keep my peps in fridge whether mixed or still in powder.
4 days is not too long i would not worry too much.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks. yeah I put them back in the fridge when I got home.

Alright nothing to see here people move along.  Thanks again


----------



## blergs. (Feb 12, 2013)

No prob


----------

